
13-inch MacBook Pro (non Touch Bar) Battery Replacement Program - j32fun
https://www.apple.com/ca/support/13inch-macbookpro-battery-replacement/
======
mullikine
The keyboards on this new range of Apple laptops are a single unit with the
logic board, very costly (to replace). They're extremely fragile and
essentially booby trapped so that if you try to replace keys yourself, you may
end up breaking the keyboard and thus the logic board as particular keys such
as the spacebar are replaced differently. From a usability standpoint, the
keys are so shallow that the tips of your fingers hurt after extended usage as
if you've been pressing them into cement.

~~~
otp124
My wife has been complaining about the keyboard on her new Macbook Pro, within
months of getting it. It seems the keys are sticking, but we're not sure if
its a defect or if crumbs got underneath. It has never happened on our
previous-model MacBooks Pros/Airs. Either way, this design is unfortunate for
the consumer.

~~~
mullikine
It's a defect or multiple defects. I have 2016 MB and a mid-2017 touch bar
MBP. So many keys have became unresponsive that I backspace most of the
letters I type; A torture that you can't let your frustration out on by typing
heavily, lest your fingers bear the brunt (Newton's third law + shallow keys).
My shiny new MBP began having these issues after about 2 months.

2nd gripe: I made the most unfortunate mistake of attempting to install
Windows 10 through bootcamp. short story: _windows f-d up during reboot_ ,
leaving me with a non-booting mac parition that I don't want to erase.

I thought I could repair it with Ubuntu, _but_...

Most aggrivatingly, there are no linux drivers for the keyboard on the MBP
(due to the touch bar being a single unit with the keyboard) and you need more
than one USB-C to USB converter if you want to both plug in a linux boot disk
and a keyboard that actually works.

Far worse is the fact that there is no linux driver for the entire logic board
(as it's a single unit with the keyboard and touch bar). No logic board means
no access to the hard drive at all. So I can't fix the partition with a linux
boot disk even if I do have multiple USB converters. Now both laptops are
either used as bookends or to hold my coffee. So yeah, thanks Apple.

------
guessmyname
I entered my computer's serial number, but it's unclear if it is affected or
not:

> _The serial number you entered is not eligible under this program because
> either:_

> _• It 's not in the affected serial number range. _

> _• Our records show that your battery has already been replaced._

> _• Our records show it 's no longer eligible for a free replacement under
> this program._

> _If you have questions, please contact Apple._

If even they don't know which one of these three options apply to the serial
number that I have, what hope is there to guarantee that my computer will not
explode in front of my face while I am working? I bought mine during the time
frame mentioned in this page, custom built _(upgraded RAM and disk capacity)_
, and never had taken it to an Apple store for repair _(which means, option #2
doesn 't applies)_. I wish there was a better way to double check if option #1
or option #3 apply to my device, other than scheduling an appointment with
their "Genius Bar" which usually takes several days.

~~~
madeofpalk
I mean, the page itself states that the battery just expands and poses no
safety risk.

Even if you _were_ affected, it wouldn’t explode in your face.

~~~
falcolas
LiPo Batteries expand because they're being charged/discharged incorrectly.
Batteries burn because they're being charged/discharged incorrectly.

"poses no safety risk" is a fairly high standard when discussing incorrect
battery management.

~~~
madeofpalk
And after the whole exploding Samsung Galaxy Note thing, and Apple’s extremely
high status, I doubt they’re taking chances here when making such a claim.

------
tkubacki
The only thing that keeps me with OSX instead of Linux on laptop is awesome
touchpad in MacBook. Wandering if there are any ThinksPads/System76's with
comparable touchpad quality ?

~~~
Someone1234
I love Thinkpads but, no, I've never seen one with a comparable touchpad to a
Macbook. The closest PC device is Microsoft's Surface Laptop, but the Macbook
still takes the crown, it is just a much tighter contest.

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
I’m curious even after a decade no vendor can produce a comparable touchpad is
there any technology that only apple have the patent

~~~
jpalomaki
RANT: The others just don't care? Lenovo, HP and Dell are catering the
corporate market and build most of their models with the corporate bean
counter in mind. You don't see stunning displays or fabulous track pads
because those are hard to measure in numbers. If two laptops have the same
measurable features, then the one with cheaper price tag is likely to win.

~~~
agumonkey
Same goes for the LCD, Lenovo was infamous for putting the shittiest panel for
so long because it doesn't really matter for business use cases. They offer
more quality panels nowadays, but everytime I open my old thinkpads my have
need 5 seconds to readjust to such sad levels of contrast and luminosity.

These days I'd be looking into DIY mods, so many people are into hacking I'm
sure it's possible to swap these.

------
slimbods
I get a hit on serial number but no symptoms. So I think I should replace but:

"Your 13-inch MacBook Pro will be examined prior to any service to verify that
it is eligible for this program and in working order. Service may take 3-5
days."

So I might go through that and still not get a new battery? Feh!

~~~
lis
It will be examined before service by a genius. They do some additional tests
in the store. When they take it in, pretty sure that you get a new battery. I
had several devices changed already in similar programs and it always worked
like that. You can also ask to have it serviced immediately, I had some luck
with that and had only to wait for 30 mins.

~~~
solarkraft
> It will be examined before service by a genius

That sounds so wonderfully sarcastic.

------
banachtarski
My 15 inch has the same problem and the touchpad is unusable. Has anyone else
experienced this? For all the benefits people tout about the macbook touchpad,
this really is a damper.

~~~
sillysaurus3
I experienced something similar: Many of my keyboard keys don't work. I have
to use external keyboards.

People say that it might be due to a swollen battery. Either way, Apple wants
>$400 to replace.

2015 MBP

~~~
newman8r
[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Disp...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Retina+Display+Early+2015+Battery+Replacement/45137)

you should stop using it as soon as you can, it's a fire hazard

------
whichdan
So, since the SSD is soldered to the mobo, I'd need to encrypt my entire
drive, travel to an Apple store, be without a laptop for 3-5 days, and then
travel back to the store again? Bleh.

~~~
ericpauley
macOS encrypts by default, but otherwise yes.

------
KayL
Late Nov, I brought my MacBook to the genius bar to repair, that was a display
problem but they replaced a new top/bottom case and battery for me. It seems
like it's related now.

------
jon_richards
I had my dell's battery bursting through the touchpad like something out of
Alien and they told me since it was out of warranty I was shit out of luck. At
least I could get a replacement off amazon and fix it myself. Doesn't stop the
laptop crashing every time it flexes slightly though.

------
model_s
Darn... I'm reading this on a 13" macbook pro with no touchbar, manufactured
during that time. Guess I better find that product number.

~~~
_ph_
Try "About this Mac" in the Apple menu.

